# [C#] WPF, WMI auslesen, wie?



## Der Maniac (20. November 2012)

Hey Leute!

Ich möchte gerne mit C# WPF diverse WMI-Werte auslesen. Wie mache ich da am besten? Es gibt zwar diverse Tut's im Netz, allerdings scheitert es immer dadran, das ich nicht weiß nach was für Wertenamen ich suchen muss... Außerdem werden die Werte von OpenHardwaremonitor auch in die WMI geschrieben.

Genutzt wird Net 4.0 (Visual Studio 10) bzw. 4.5 (Visual Studio 12 RC).

Es geht mir konkret um die folgenden Werte:

CPU Core 1-8 Load
GPU 1/2 Load
Ram Load
Evtl. noch Spannungen oder sonstiges... Aber erstmal die oben genannten Werte! Alles andere kann dann gerne später noch mit rein.

Hat da jemand ein Codeschnipsel, der das genau zeigt? Vorzugsweise erstmal für die CPU. System siehe Sig.

Der Maniac


----------



## bingo88 (20. November 2012)

Hast du die Datei hier schon gesehen? Da ist das WMI Interface von OpenHardwareMonitor beschrieben. Habe es jetzt aber auf die schnelle nicht ausprobiert. Zu WMI mit .NET im Allgemeinen hilft wie üblich die MSDN weiter, da gibt es auch Codebeispiele (siehe Codeverzeichnis auf der Seite)


----------



## Der Maniac (22. November 2012)

Ich glaube ich bin völlig bekloppt...

Alle Codesnippets die es da gibt funktionieren in keiner Weise... Es gibt bei mir scheinbar keine Aktionen wie SelectQuery oder sonstiges, wird alles unterkringelt als nicht vorhanden *Kotz*

Hat wer n komplettes Beispiel mit .Net 4.0 das einfach nur die CPU-Auslastung in % in nem String ausgibt? Ich komm einfach net weiter, die Daten von OpenHardwareMonitor fehlen auch scheinbar... >_<


----------



## Skysnake (22. November 2012)

An die "#include" s gedacht?


----------



## Der Maniac (22. November 2012)

jep, alle per using eingebunden, die system.management Fehlt da sonst noch eine? in der WMI-Doku stand nichts weiter. Die meisten Befehle sind ja vorhanden...


----------



## bingo88 (22. November 2012)

Hast du auch die Assembly hinzugefügt (System.Management.dll; Unter Add Reference -> .NET)?


----------



## Der Maniac (26. November 2012)

Habe grad nochmal getestet, besagte .dll hinzugefügt, keine Änderung. Immernoch die selben Befehle die nicht funktionieren >_< Habe die neueste .dll aus dem Framework64 Ordner von .Net genommen!


----------



## bingo88 (26. November 2012)

Hmm... bei mir klappt das mit VS 2010 SP1 
hast du die DLL manuell ausgewählt oder über den .NET Reiter (siehe Screenshot)?


----------



## Der Maniac (26. November 2012)

Hatte die natürlich manuell ausgewählt >_<

Nu funzt es! Dankeschön  Jetzt muss ich nurnochrausfinden wie ich die Werte vom OHWM direkt lesen kann, mit der kurzen Doku die die haben kann ich noch nichts anfangen....

Bzw. bräuchte ich ne Liste mit möglichen Wertenamen, Win32_LogicalDisk habe ich schonmal 

Falls du TS3 Hast und mir helfen möchtest: intuxlife.de:9988


----------



## bingo88 (26. November 2012)

Schön, dass es jetzt funktioniert 
Leider kann ich dir bei der OHWM Sache nicht weiterhelfen, da habe ich nämlich auch keinen Plan von ^^


----------



## Der Maniac (26. November 2012)

Tjo, ich komme jetzt an einen Wert ran, siehe Post oben... Anleitung: WMI Queries

Gibts irgendwo ne Liste mit möglichen Befehlen?

Stoooop, hab da was gefunden! 

http://theroadtodelphi.wordpress.com/wmi-delphi-code-creator/ Wurde mir hier von jemandem ausm Forum verlinkt!


----------

